# Grex P650L Review



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

Maybe its a level of OCD... but I really like it knowing I have something that is arguably the "best". I got my 650 from woodcraft and opted for the L model mainly so later on I wouldn't wish i had gotten it in the first place. 

For reference, I also have a Makita MAC2400 compressor: 4.2cfm @ 90psi. Max: 120psi.

I have been remodeling a friends new nursery for their soon to be born child. It is an old house with plaster walls, and we decided to just cover them with 3/8" drywall. After all the painting was done we then went to install the trim. We used 1x6 mdf for the base, and 6" mdf crown- suspended 4" down from the ceiling and nailed to little nailing blocks- the "tray" that was created holds ropelight (for the nightlight). we also used small pine cove molding at the ceiling and at the vertical corners of the room. All trim was painted white.

Other reviews i have read said that the Grex wouldn't sink a 2" pin below the surface on some woods. When I began with the base, I was using the 2" pins and after several shots, i did find a pin not totally sunk into the mdf. I have an inline blow gun on my air hose, so I released some air pressure to kick on the compressor and I was back in business. Keep in mind, this is the base molding, and I was literally shooting into concrete at the bottom of the board, and into plaster/lathe at the top of the board. My compressor doesn't kick on until like 90psi, and when it gets down to about 95psi, IF there's going to be a problem with sinking the nail, that's when it'll happen. I wonder if the other compressors that are rated at 150psi (then use the regulator) would alleviate this issue. I wish I could make the compressor kick on at like 98psi. Anyone know how to modify that?

I was glad I got the Lockout model- It certainly prevented me from dry firing several times. With such small pins, you don't worry about how many you put in a certain area, if you feel you need more fastening power, shoot a couple more, can't see the holes anyway...

I switched to 1" pins for the cove, and even 1/2" pins for some tiny 1/4" pieces and all shot smooth as silk.

The gun is light, the trigger safety takes 2 minutes to get used to (and not have to think about), its quiet, much quieter than my Bostitch 2" 18awg. The bottom exhaust is awesome- my other guns have the swivel cap on the back to direct it, which is fine, until i switch hands for a difficult shot and get blasted in the face- I never even noticed the air blast from the Grex.

I'm sure this isn't a great review, so if I missed anything, just ask. It certainly isn't concise. In summary, I'm very happy with my gun, and couldn't recommend it higher. I have some 4x4 walnut lying around, I'll shoot into it and see if it buries the 2" pins and report that later.

Thanks for looking!
jeff


----------



## brich (Apr 29, 2010)

jeffbayne said:


> The bottom exhaust is awesome- my other guns have the swivel cap on the back to direct it, which is fine, until i switch hands for a difficult shot and get blasted in the face- I never even noticed the air blast from the Grex.


Okay I chuckled at that one. I just bought the combo that Woodcraft had on sale about a month or so ago - 23ga pinner & 18ga nailer for $79.99. Since I am just barely getting into woodworking projects I figured I couldn't go wrong.

I love the 23g pinner but I already look forward to the day when I can get a Grex. I've already taken a few blasts of air to the face after switching hands... :laughing:


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the same model, and have really enjoyed it. Mine is about 2 years old, and has been through about 50,000 pins. Zero complaints here. 

If I were to do it over again, I might opt for the Cadex model that will shoot the "slightly-headed" brads, but the Grex is bullet-proof.


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

Brich, that little pinner you got is about identical to the harbor freight on I used that sold me on pinners. Great little gun- should last you a long time!

hafner, I considered the Cadex, but other reviews I read talked about significant jamming problems...etc... I didn't see the same amount of concerns with the Grex.

thanks guys!
jeff


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not saying that you can't but I have my doubts for the need of a 2" 23 ga pin. I always thought that a pin nailer was used to attach delicate molding and not as a construction device.

With my pin nailer (PC) I seem to be looking for shorter pins. For most of my stuff I'm using 1/2" and maybe 5/8" pins.


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, I intend to all but replace my 18awg with this gun- I can't come up with anything I would pin with 18awg that I can't do with 23awg. That goes for all casing, crown, base... whatever. For trimming out a house- it seems a 15awg 2.5" would do the jambs and stuff, and 23awg would do everything else. If there's doubt about the strength, or holding power, or the 2" pins, watch this video, and skip to 1:50.






Furthermore, if there was still a concern for holding power, a couple extra pins in one area still isn't going to show up like 18awg would.

Thanks for the input!
jeff


----------

